# On the Edge of a Planted Tank



## Fornstar (Feb 9, 2012)

You need to use the image tag

copy photo address here[img]

Matt


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Matt for your help.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I like that picasso clown lol what a cool fish. Your idea for a tank looks awesome! Looks like you picked up the perfect things for the landscape. Im excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

The clowns are a Black Ice semi-snowflake occelaris and a Black and white Occelaris. The woman who is picking them up tomorrow breeds clowns so it is going to be a bitter sweet goodbye as I always wanted to breed them just never had the time or dedicated space to do so. But I know the breeder and she will definitly take great care of them and who knows maybe if I ever get back into s.w. I can get one of their babies.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you going to be able to get those rocks in the tiny opening for an Edge though?


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes I thought of that when picking them out and yes they do fit.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha whoops sorry they kind of look similar regardless really cool clown fish! glad you found a good home.. Are you thinking of doing a High tech or low tech tank?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Quite the ambitious goal. Coming over from the reefing hobby as well, I can tell you, "Planted Tanks are awesome!" I used to look down on FW. Thinking it was boring, or not complex. I was a fool, I tell you, a Fool! The only *PROBLEM* with FW, is that the cost is lower. Which means that you can actually have all those things that you want. If you have the room. Collectoritis is a mutha. Good luck. 

Following intently.

Oh, and when you empty the tank, I would love to see pics of the proposed scapes in the tank.


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Synthorange-what kind of shrimp is that in your avatar?

Mluk-With all the left over reef stuff I have left over: AI sol lighting, AC jr, and whatnots (reading about CO2) I am thinking most people on this forum would say I am going at it high tech but I would like to say at time moment I am somewhere in the middle just using what I have. I know I dont want all the up keep the reef was, as that is the whole reason I eventually go out. 

Forrestp-I went to my first FW swap this past weekend and I was overwhelmed with how large the swap was (1,000's of people) and in a big nice banquet hall. Not that I am bashing the SW swaps but we usually crammed into a very run down VFW hall that barely fit 75 people and there were usually 300 people in attendance. 
The other thing that I was pleased to find is Yes, the cost in FW are awsome. The days of spending 50-60 dollars for a piece of coral, fish or invert are gone. I am hoping to save so much money maybe I can retire early (I can wish). 

By the way Forrestp I really like your tanks. Your thread was one of my inspirations to research and learn more about the Iwagumi style.

The pics will definitely follow. That is one thing I wished I had document better with my Reef. Plus I still have lots of ?'s and need opions on whats best.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

It's just a plain old red cherry shrimp girl. She's still hanging out in my little cube tank with a few dozen buddies! link


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like we're on the same wavelength lol. The pic of Amano's scape is the look I was going for although mine is looking a bit rough right now though.


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

*600rr*

Wow!!! Your tank looks so sweet. I would say we are definitly on the same wavelenght.


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks. I would liked to have started with more petrified wood. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice stones... I like the layout


----------



## Rabidgerbil (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice reef you had there. Your inspiration tank is very epic. I think it may be my new favorite scape. The rocks you have look very nice, I cant wait to see how they look in tank!


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

600rr said:


> Looks like we're on the same wavelength lol. The pic of Amano's scape is the look I was going for although mine is looking a bit rough right now though.


I'd say we're all on the same wavelength... my tank.

Word of advice when setting up a scape like this inside the Edge: mind the shadows that your rocks cast- NOTHING will grow in those shadows.

Otherwise, welcome to the hobby


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

raven_wilde said:


> I'd say we're all on the same wavelength... my tank.
> 
> Word of advice when setting up a scape like this inside the Edge: mind the shadows that your rocks cast- NOTHING will grow in those shadows.
> 
> Otherwise, welcome to the hobby


Oh haha. Don't know how I missed your journal but ya, what are the chances :icon_smil


----------



## jayjigga (Mar 22, 2011)

Carriegiesler said:


> I went to my first FW swap this past weekend...


I didn't know you were going!! I would have at least said hi in all the ruckus. Glad to hear about the clowns...I really wish I could have fostered them, but I've procrastinated so much with the new build, that I feel like I'm losing momentum.

Either way, I love the switch and that you're on here. Can't wait to see your progress. Don't forget: dry start if you can. And I can bring some osmocote if you want when I come over.


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Jay don't lose momentum, taking it slow is okay. Remember it better to go slow and do it right. Yesh, I am very happy John and Sissy took the clowns in and will be breeding them. Who knows someday if the stars line up or when I retire and I get back into s.w. I can get one of their linage. I will definitely be in contact with you as your going to be my local go to guy. I most likely start cleaning up the tank this weekend and start laying out the aquascape.


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Made some progress on switching the take over tonight. Scrubbed it out and started to put the rocks in. Still playing around with a couple of smaller rocks and there placement. I will post pics later when I'm not so tired.


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Well this is the arrangement I came up with. Not exactly like my practice layouts. Have been tweaking it all week and I'm sure I'm not finished yet. 

Definitely open for suggestions. Post away, I am always open for some constructive criticism. 

*One thing I am thinking about is putting small pieces of rock in the background in the void to give the illusion of distant rock outcrops.


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Getting ready to place a plant order. I figured by the time I finalize my rock scape the plants should be here. 

I am considering: 
(Plants)
Baby Tear and Fissidens splachnobryoides for the forground
ChainSword Narrow Leaf for the right hand cornor (forground) 
Dwarf Hairgrass for the background.

(Livestock)
Celestial Pearl Danio 
or 
Endler's 
Could I keep both? How many of each? 

I would also love to keep a hand full of Red Cherry Shrimp as well. 

Thought?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

DHG for the background? I would consider it more of a foreground plant or you could just let it grow over the entire bottom of the tank


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Also I would suggest endlers cause they are smaller so that means less likely to eat the shrimp and you can get more of them. Good luck with the tank I'm loving your hard scape almost reminds me of a trench or drop off at the edge of a coral reef


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah the DHG you probably do better in the foreground or middle grounds. 
I think I have rearranged the rocks five more times since posting the previous picture. ;/
But the good news is each new scape I like more than the last. Eventually I will get there. 

Tonight I educated myself on how to DIY a CO2 setup. Woahoo!!!!!


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

So I thought I would post some of the arrangement that I have come up with over the past two weeks and get your opinion on which you feel is getting the closes to the ideal arrangement.

Here are my favorites helpl me decide which to go with. 

Please post your thoughts on amount of rock? Placement? and Planting? 

Here is the inspiration tank









Layout 1:








Didnt care for the fact that it was centered not really going along with the golden ratio. 

Layout 2: 









Layout 3:








only diffrence from two is the vertical small rock in the center left is removed. 

Layout 4:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

#1 is the most striking!


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Time for an update. 
Sorry about the deleted pics. Had to make room in Flicker account

Its only been a few short months but I am really enjoying the FW experience. So much in fact I had a custom rimless tank built by glasscages. 

So I have gone from the 5 gal edge to a 24 gallong 18"x22'x14"rimless. I love this tank. With the edge I realized I like the heavier planted look plus I wanted more fish so for my birthday I ordered myself a rimeless tank. 

I kick myself for not taking picture of the Edge grown out scape especially since it took nearly 2months to grow in. 









Now it looks like this

































Live stock is 
6 male guppies/endlers (4 females in lower 8 gallon evo tank)
12 Celestial pearl danios
3 Rummie Nose Tetra (working on a building a small school)
25+Cherry Red Shrimp
10+ Orange/sunkist Shrimp
10+ Blue shrimp
2 Amano Shrimp
2 Nerita Snail, Zebra


----------

